# MRB Electric Bike



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are some pics of the bike that we're building for retail.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...43&saved#/album.php?aid=2036964&id=1659259743


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> Here are some pics of the bike that we're building for retail.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...43&saved#/album.php?aid=2036964&id=1659259743



not everyone is on facebook...so why dont you just put the fotos online...so everyone can see??


----------

